# Jugular Vein Aneurysm CPT code



## GSCoder07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have a question and I hope I can get some thoughts or advice on....
Our surgeon performed a jugular vein aneurysm resection. We billed out CPT code 35201 because that was the closest code we could find to describe what he did. Well, I received a denial from Humana that stated the CPT code and Dx code we billed out are not compatible. The Dx code was correct- 453.89 but I am unsure about the CPT code. 
Has anyone billed a jugular vein aneurysm resection before? If so, what code did you use? I'm totally lost as to what to do. I have Googled it, looked in the CPT book, everything I can think of and I can't find anything that really describes it. Will I have to use a dreaded unlisted code?!  

I appreciate your help!!


----------

